

My solo worker cafe is open. Come say hi.  - mhsutton
http://beta.cafesoloista.com﻿

======
jack-r-abbit
It would be most helpful to explain that I would be directed to a Google
Hangout. It caught me off guard to land there and see my G+ icon and what not.
I actually panicked a little and closed it while it was still saying "Please
wait...". Eventually I let it finish what it was trying to do and it ended up
asking me to install a plugin. I declined though.

~~~
mhsutton
Thanks for giving it a try and for taking the time to comment. Google hangouts
is a temporary place for this - but I accept that it may catch some people
off-guard. Would it help to note on the button that it is a google hangout?

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Yes, I believe some text near the button telling us we're about to go to
Google Hangouts would be a good thing.

~~~
mhsutton
Awesome - done!

------
thesmok
It is not clear your cafe is free to join
[http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4099/am8y.png](http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4099/am8y.png)

~~~
presty
he should also fix his naked domain

~~~
mhsutton
Thank you! I had actually had this on a todo list and go to it about 45
minutes ago. Next time I will put things like this higher on my todo.

Thanks for trying the cafe.

